# I dont know what to call this



## Dezie (Jun 19, 2007)

Ill keep Benji on my shoulder all day, hours and hours of time with me... 
Ill put him on my sofa back (doesnâ€™t even try to leave it)...
Ill put him in his cage...
For every one of these he is friendly and inquisitive but just very... calm.
But if I open his cage door or just put him on the table his cage is on and let him have is run...thatâ€™s what he does... he darts side to side bounding and bouncing...its the only time heâ€™s hyper.

Is this really odd or just typical ratty?


Also yay; yesterday was the first day I got groomed... Iâ€™m officially part of the family!!


----------



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

I don't think it's anything to worry about really but it sounds amusing


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

I think that's called popcorning... I think.

My boys don't do that.


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

It sounds like popcorning, although I've only ever seen that done by guinea pigs 

My boy kind of does that, except his cage is on the floor so I can't let him run around near it. But he's calm until I carry him over to his cage, and then he starts struggling and climbing all over me. Once in his cage, he's back to normal, or if I walk a few steps away from it he settles down in my arms. Later I'm going to block off the floor around his cage and let him run around it, maybe he'll popcorn too!


----------



## Sparker (Jun 17, 2007)

My rats only popcorn for two reasons...

One - Feather dusters or cat wands with feathers.

Two - Free range on the floor time. They have a lot of space, both in their cage and on the table that belongs to them, but not enough space to break into a full run in one straight line. When out on the floor, they'll zoom back and forth in straight lines ... and break into POPCORN for the last stretch!


----------



## Whiskers (Jun 29, 2007)

[align=center]What does popcorning mean? :| [/align]


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

My Jay and Bob do that all the time. Theres nothing to worry about!


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

Whiskers said:


> [align=center]What does popcorning mean? :| [/align]


When some rats get excited, they hop and flip about and most people say it looks like corn kernels popping so the action was dubbed 'popcorning'.


----------



## Lesath (Jul 14, 2007)

My rats popcorn like crazy! I love it. The babies always play wrestle with my hand (I hate when they outgrow that stage) and do all sorts of crazy little hops during play. When they are having freeroam time they run and hop all over the place.


----------

